# Navarre Pier Cobia



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My boy Davids first Cobia this year. Nice 45lb slab o meat. Good job Mikey David.*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The first is always the best..!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great haul


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Pier fishermen are the best.. :notworthy:


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Looking Fish :thumbup: Glad he got his first Dan!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Sweet looking cobia....congrats :thumbup:


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome fish man also great eating!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations to your son! nice cobia...


----------



## Fisherman009 (Aug 7, 2010)

nice cobia


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

I was there to watch this battle, and a battle it was! Man vs Fish... Man Won!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Good eating fish!
Good fighting fish!
Good Times!


----------

